# Aluminium Doors & Windows



## bellavie (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All 

We have recently purchased a house on the silver coast near Alcobaca and we need to have a new aluminium door with vents fitted to the back and also one of the double glazed units has blown onthe windows and wondered whether anybody knew of anybody in the area that they might be able to recommend. Any help greatly appreciated as we don't seem to be getting anywhere.

Thanks

:confused2:


----------



## bellavie (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks Mitz I really appreciate it.


----------

